

Who owns copyright to a freelancer's work - Kirby heirs claim Spiderman and more - grellas
http://thresq.hollywoodreporter.com/2010/03/kirby-marvel-lawsuit.html

======
telemachos
At the very least, they will need to share Spiderman with Steve Ditko.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Ditko#Creation_of_Spider-...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Ditko#Creation_of_Spider-
Man)

